
Gun violence has sharply declined in California's Bay Area. What happened? - hhs
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/ng-interactive/2019/jun/03/gun-violence-bay-area-drop-30-percent-why-investigation
======
siruncledrew
It's worth noting that non-fatal shootings still make up a large part of gun
violence, in addition to gun homicides.

From EveryTown: [https://everytownresearch.org/gun-violence-
cities/](https://everytownresearch.org/gun-violence-cities/)

> "In San Francisco, there are 165 nonfatal shootings, almost five for every
> gun homicide."

Overall, the Bay Area of today is not the same Bay Area of the 70s, 80s, and
90s. Times have changed, populations have changed, statistics have changed.
There's tons of variables, causes, and effects in motion such that determining
"The Reason" is like deciding if Sasquatch exists. Reducing gun-related crime
is a big effort that takes a huge coordination of groups and circumstances.

The only reason this is worth mentioning is because addressing crime is more
than just putting up a line chart of 'number of homicides' for a geographic
region and then calling it a day as long as that metric is decreasing. It's
easier for people (including local policymakers) to over-credit themselves
with fixing problems, when the problems may not have gone away, only traveled
somewhere else.

------
Annatar
“the system, or public safety, cares more about the city, now that there’s
gentrification and you’ve got big businesses and you’ve got dollars and you’ve
got white people moving in,” Clarke said.

"White people"? That's racial discrimination. Why is that being printed with
no consequences for the person who said it, why don't the rules of racial
discrimination apply uniformly?

~~~
johnmarcus
Oh gawd. Discrimination requires suffering. White folks don't do any
suffering, ergo, no one gives a shit except for the most uneducated and
ignorant of people.

~~~
mcny
People reading you're comment might assume that the words "white people" can
never be racist. The words "white people" is not racist by itself just like
the words "black people" isn't racist either. Context matters.

~~~
Annatar
"White people" is very racist because it discriminates between humans. It's
just as racist as "that Redskin" or "Black people". Humans are humans, levels
of Melatonin shouldn't play a role.

The person who made the statement that it was "White people" was very much
discriminating in that "us versus them" way: "White people" are causing
gentrification, therefore it's their fault. Not their education, skills and
work experience and therefore better paid jobs are causing it, but because
they're White. It's that group. That's discrimination.

